# Rio Chama postcards



## deadlizard (Mar 10, 2008)

*Got my reply back several weeks ago.*

It's the only time I have drawn in roughly 10 years of trying.

I'm pretty sure permit season is not until May 1st, but cannot confirm that due to the fact hardly any of the old BLM web pages work any more. I cannot believe they simply take them offline without any redirection. First the San Juan, now the Chama.


----------



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

Seems to be a major issue with dead links after the BLM site move. 

https://www.blm.gov/programs/recrea...and-permit-systems/new-mexico/rio-chama-river

However, I know the practice is to return SELECTED lottery applications, so no news is NOT good news, I'm sorry to say.


----------



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

https://www.blm.gov/programs/recreation/passes-and-permits/lotteries/utah/sanjuanriver


----------



## rpludwig (Feb 28, 2011)

We pay for the return postage with the stamp on the postcard lower half of the special form that you have to call and get them to send you. There is a box which they have checked for years, you got a trip- the date or the other box, we are sorry to inform you. But we always got a reply? I guess they want everyone to call them? I wonder if AW could help with the Chama management practices?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

Wasn't how it was for me this year. Just a form that I mailed in - the one linked in the webpage I posted - and they sent it back to me with the winning weekend circled, and left a message on my phone. There wasn't even anything clear on the returned application to indicate I had a winner. Just a little circle in pencil. No postage and no form other than what is downloaded from their website. 

https://www.blm.gov/sites/blm.gov/f...ottery Application For a Weekend Launch_0.pdf


----------



## rpludwig (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you, I looked at the form and is is new as of November of 2016. I was sent the old form and did not know any difference so filled it out as we have for years. I am calling and will use the new form in future. I guess if it wasn't a total pain in the ass everyone would want to do it.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## dsafarik (Nov 14, 2013)

I called the BLM office in Taos and was told that only the lottery winners received a notification in the form of a returned postcard.


----------



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

Well, in the form of the 8.5 x 11 paper application returned with the circled launch date. The postcard thing seems nifty but that has apparently been eclipsed by the application I linked above. 

They even told me I didn't need to save it, because they would have a record of the winning applicants at the launch site. But I saved it anyway.


----------



## kristyn (May 30, 2006)

dsafarik said:


> I called the BLM office in Taos and was told that only the lottery winners received a notification in the form of a returned postcard.


Ditto. That's what they told me when I called them in mid-March to inquire about notifications.


----------

